# Which emersed plants for sump?



## Darwin88 (9 Oct 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm just setting up my new tank which has a 100 litre sump as filtration. The tank is going to be an unplanted Central American cichlid biotope, but I want to harvest the nitrate busting power of plants.

I'm thinking emersed plants in the sump is the way to go, no need for co2 or ferts. But what plants/plant would be best? Any suggestions?

Thanks, 

Rich


----------



## dw1305 (9 Oct 2014)

Hi all,
Depends how much vertical height you have above the sump. If you have plenty of height you could use something like _Cyperus alternatifolius. _If your height is restricted _Epipremnum aureum_ works well <http://www.tuncalik.com/2010/01/indoor-plants-for-water-purification-in-aquariums/>. They are both very easy to grow.

A bit of a left field suggestion is "Lemon Grass", (_Cymbopogon citratus). I_ haven't tried it in a sump, but it grows like mad and is easy to grow if kept warm. To obtain it you go to the supermarket of your choice, and buy a pack for thai curry etc. Place the bases in some water (or potting compost) and it will start growing.

Another option is use a floater, if you have enough light Nile Cabbage _Pistia stratiotes _is good, and used a lot in tropical "waste water" re-mediation work <http://www.geocities.jp/epcowmjp/EPCOWM2002/709-714Fonkou.pdf>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (9 Oct 2014)

As Darrel mention if you are not heigh limited I would try Cyperus or similar genus. Easy to manage, effective and medium sized.

Many years ago I was involved in the a management of a green filter in a sustainable demonstrative garden. We had several meters of channels with different Colocasia varieties. They grew like mad and were really effective to deliver very clean water to a naturalized waterfall pond and 2 ornamental ponds with Kois. Do not use the standard species unless you have a lot of room or a giant sump, but a friend of mine has some dwarf varieties (species?) that are max. 30 cm heigh with deep red stems which are actually used in the emerged part of the tank. It could be very nice for a sump.

Jordi


----------



## dw1305 (9 Oct 2014)

Hi all,





parotet said:


> We had several meters of channels with different Colocasia varieties.


_Colocasia_ is a good call, _C. esculenta _you can buy from some green grocers/supermarkets  (particularly if you live in a large town or city) it is "Dasheen",  "Eddoes" or "Taro". <http://www.hardytropicals.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11475> &
<http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/floating-plant-advice-for-large-indoor-pond.15370/#post-159243>

Another vegetable that grows well in warm and wet conditions is Sweet Potato (_Ipomoea batatas_). Taro will grow in really wet conditions, but for Sweet Potato you would need the tuber above the water level.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Darwin88 (9 Oct 2014)

Wow, some fantastic suggestions there, thanks. The sump is enclosed within the cabinet so space isn't at a premium.  Love the _C. altenatifolius _though, think I might have to get some of that for the main display tank.

I also like the lemon grass idea, I grow loads of fruit and veg in the garden, I already water them with fish water so why the hell not grow edibles in the sump? Excellent idea.

What sort of lighting requirements are required for emersed growing? Similar to high tech immersed growing?


----------



## foxfish (9 Oct 2014)

I am not sure about you idea, you need bright light above the plants that will be housed under the tank in an enclosed cabinet for what purpose?
Sumps are very often difficult enough to access & maintain!
You should not have any water quality issues if you use a trickle tower in conjunction with the sump & you can grow lots of above water plants in the main display tank?


----------



## Darwin88 (9 Oct 2014)

foxfish said:


> I am not sure about you idea, you need bright light above the plants that will be housed under the tank in an enclosed cabinet for what purpose?
> Sumps are very often difficult enough to access & maintain!
> You should not have any water quality issues if you use a trickle tower in conjunction with the sump & you can grow lots of above water plants in the main display tank?



I hear you, I'd still like to try though. The cabinet is custom made so it's spacious compared to most. The main reason though is that the display tank will be wood and rock only as per the biotope, but I want the nitrate consuming benefits of plants. 400 litres is a lot to be doing 50% weekly water changes, so if emersed plants can grow happily in the sump using up in my case unwanted nitrates then I can bring that down to 15-20% per week.


----------



## foxfish (9 Oct 2014)

Fair enough, I will be interested to see how you get on...


----------

